# Oronoco, MN - 2013 Kubota M110GX and 92” Normand Inverted Snowblower



## luckey (Mar 4, 2013)

2013 M110GX Kubota, 800hrs. with loader, 3rd function valve, with(extra) or without grapple bucket. All standard equipment, extra work lights, rear window defrost, 3 rear remotes, radio, instructor seat, excellent condition. Light farm use. .

92" Normand Inverted Snowblower, used 2 seasons, sat as backup last 2 seasons. Good shape, surface rust. 1/2 worn AR400 steel cutting edge, still able to reverse. Plastic cutting edge available-this is barely worn. Tractor+snowblower-$61,500. OBO.Make an offer, Would like to sell quick. 55960
. Read Less


----------

